# Do you run your fan 24/7 during flowering?



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

My main fan is currently running 24/7. However, I got to thinking and I'm not sure I need to run it at night.

I don't believe the plants process CO2 at night so air exchange isn't so important and the temps should be fine without the light on.

I am thinking I'll have the fan come on about 1/2 hour after the light comes on and an hour after it goes off.

Anyone else want to share their fan schedule?

Thanks


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

Are ya talking bout your scrubber fan or the fan to keep the plants moving. I keep both my fans on. I just turn the scrubber fan down with my controller.


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2014)

I always run my fan 24/7. Veg or flower.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

I am talking about the scrubber fan. I leave the oscillating fans run 24/7 but I don't see a good reason to run my scrubber/light cooling fan during off hours.

Any reason why you run your main fan 24/7?


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

Because of the smell. If I turn things off wow my closet will stink pretty bad.


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

OK, I can see that. I am in the early stage so I don't have an odor yet.

Any other reasons?


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2014)

5 fans for 24/7 air circulation---1 blowing in---3 oscillating and blowing at 3 levels in the room---1 pulling to cool the lights and scrub for odor---imo you can never have too much air movement as it reduces the possibility for mites and mold


----------



## Locked (May 6, 2014)

I don't run a filter/scrubber because I run my fan 24/7 and create negative pressure. I don't use a fan for movement in my tent unless I pack it tight.    &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

It depends on the weather.  In the winter, it is just too cold for me to intake cold air so when the lights go off, the exhaust fan goes off, too.  I keep the oscillating fan going all the time.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

I always run the oscillating fans24/7 in veg AND bloom.

In bloom it's essential so as to not let mold spore take hold. In veg it strengthens the stems and the plant as a whole.


----------



## Growdude (May 6, 2014)

Once you have buds you want all the air exchange you can get day or night.
Bud rot is awful and very real, so is PM.

Blowing stale air around in the tent does no good, you need to still have air exchange to control humidity.


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

Wow, that was an overwhelming response. And, almost unanimous. Thank you very much.

Looks like all the fans stay on 24/7

Thanks again


----------

